# Honda GX270 Valve seat



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I've got a Honda GX270 with a cracked exhaust valve seat, cracked in three pieces. Are these easy to replace or do I need a new head? I have a Honda manual, but it doesnt show the procedure to replace the seat.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Without all the numbers off your engine I can't be sure, but looking at the IPL's from several different GX 270 engines, they do not show a replacement part number for the seat. My best guess would be that you will have to replace the entire cylinder head.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for replying 30 year tech, I had a feeling it would need a head. These are the #'s off the engine.
GCALK-1188074 there is also QAWX on top of that #. I can upload pics if anyone would like to see this..


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did not see that there is a valve seat available for your numbers, so I would have to say it looks like it would take a new head to fix your issue.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you for looking, I will get a new head for it. Just curious, what would cause the seat to fall out? I guess after time and vibration, could loosen it up.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yr answered this accurately, you need a new head. Even if you could get a new seat, it'd be unlikely you'd be able to get the new seat to stay in as the boss is probably damaged. When seats come out due to overheating, the head is shot. A cracked seat probably was a result of excessive lash, causing valve hammering.

Installing seats in aluminum heads requires a vast difference in temperatures between the head and the seat - you'd have to heat the head (like 300 deg. or better) and freeze the seat. One method is to use nitrogen to contract the seat.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone, im getting a new head for it.. on to the next project..:thumbsup:


----------

